# Nici-o/nicio



## anto33

Buna ziua,
Poate cineva sa explice daca ambele variante sunt corecte: "nicio" ("niciun") si "nici-o" ("nici-un").
Multumesc.


----------



## nbrasov

Buna,

mi se pare ca numai "nici-o" este corect, fiindca este compus de doua cuvinte: "nici" si "o"


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Nicio (niciun) şi nici o (nici un) sunt posibile. După părerea mea forma neataşat (nici o) este mai comună decât _nicio_.

_Nici _este urmat de _un/o_ când este folosit ca adjectiv şi după DEX şi WR _nicio/niciun_ sunt şi acceptabile:

_*>Nici o* persoană / îndoială_.
_>În *nici un* loc / moment / fel _(Dar şi: _În *niciun* loc / caz_).
_>El nu vede *nici* *o* fărădelege în Iacov_.
_>Nu vor lua de nevastă *nici* *o* văduvă, *nici* *o* femeie lăsată de bărbat_.

Când este folosit de pronume trebuie să fie articulat şi forma ataşat este folosit _(niciunul/niciuna):_
_*>Niciunul *nu este obosit, *niciunul* nu şovăieşte de oboseală, *niciunul* nu dormitează_. (Sau: _Nimeni nu..._)
_>Nu pizmui pe omul asupritor, şi nu alege *niciuna* din căile lui_.


----------



## anto33

Super; multumesc.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Dupa noile reglementari ale Academiei Romane, forma corecta este NICIO, NICIUN, NICIUNA, NICIUNUL, cu unele exceptii (cum ar fi: Nu merge nici una, nici alta.)
Iata aici mai multe explicatii:
www.acad.ro/alteInfo/*nouDOOM*.doc


----------

